# Surge map?



## TimInOhio (Mar 20, 2020)

I live roughly equidistant from 4 much bigger metropolitan areas that are much more likely to see surges than my "home" area. I've never seen any surge on the map for any of these areas. SHOULD I be able to scroll/zoom to an area and see if a surge is happening? Or does it only show in your home city? Thanks.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

TimInOhio said:


> I live roughly equidistant from 4 much bigger metropolitan areas that are much more likely to see surges than my "home" area. I've never seen any surge on the map for any of these areas. SHOULD I be able to scroll/zoom to an area and see if a surge is happening? Or does it only show in your home city? Thanks.


I've never been able to see the surge heat map when far away from home like on a long drive return I wanted to see where it was hot.... No surge showed up till I got close to the city physically.... Zooming in didn't change anything for me till I was 15-20 miles out


----------



## TimInOhio (Mar 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I've never been able to see the surge heat map when far away from home like on a long drive return I wanted to see where it was hot.... No surge showed up till I got close to the city physically.... Zooming in didn't change anything for me till I was 15-20 miles out


OK, thanks.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

TimInOhio said:


> I live roughly equidistant from 4 much bigger metropolitan areas that are much more likely to see surges than my "home" area. I've never seen any surge on the map for any of these areas. SHOULD I be able to scroll/zoom to an area and see if a surge is happening? Or does it only show in your home city? Thanks.


I see surge no matter where im at lol.. it was huge last night , i did only 7 trips in 3 hrs but made $137.00! Not to shabby , last week same thing 14kon line hrs and over $450.00


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I can only see surge for the market I am in. I can also only see airport wait times from the market I am in.

When I cross market lines the map updates to that markets surge maps and shows that markets airports.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TimInOhio said:


> I live roughly equidistant from 4 much bigger metropolitan areas that are much more likely to see surges than my "home" area. I've never seen any surge on the map for any of these areas. SHOULD I be able to scroll/zoom to an area and see if a surge is happening? Or does it only show in your home city? Thanks.


I am 35 miles away from Boston and I can see surge there. When there are football games, I can see the surge 60 miles to the stadium. Your state may be like mine, they can't have surge during a state of emergency. Once I go into NH, I can't see any surge in MA, same for when I am in MA, can't see it in NH.


----------



## Pinkpigpete (Jun 28, 2020)

I can see my surge up to about 30 miles away... Afterwards the next metropolitan area comes in in every direction.


----------

